
A Visual Introduction to Machine Learning - tosh
http://r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-part-1/
======
ColinWright
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10189259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10189259)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9955553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9955553)

Other submissions, but without discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10046596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10046596)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10008432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10008432)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9991141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9991141)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9983828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9983828)

